# House Spiders



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Friggin hate the twats!

I'm on full alert this time of the year and the wankers seem to be getting bigger!

Roll on the snow and ice

:lol:

Daz


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest- ... -in-the-UK


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/349740/WARNING-The-GIANT-Huntsman-spider-is-now-in-the-UK


Just looking at that gives me goosebumps


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Get an eight year old child in - my grandson gets shot of them a treat!!

I shriek - he despatches!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hate them and anything bigger than a 5p piece gets 'despatched'

:evil:

Daz


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

caught one on a pint glass last night, massive, when I tipped the glass on its side it nearly reached one end to the other !!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I was running my shammy leather under the tap last night, to dry my car off after washing it. A spider jumped out of it and I let out a shriek.  My husband heard me but didn't come to see if I was OK, mind you, he's frightened of spiders too! I managed to compose myself and catch it in a glass. There was one in the shower this morning too :x


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I never used to be scared of them.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Just twat them, they love it :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

The mrs makes me catch them and put them outside, I'm sure they find their way straight back indoors, told her I'm gonna start squashing them!

The dog and cat (rip) both used to eat them :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

And now the daddy long legs appear as well.

We're on hols and got mail from son at home saying he's squishing them like mad tonight, but at least he's found a use for the Argos catalogue


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Aww don't squish them, you 'orible lot. :? 
Catch them and put them to the bottom of the garden.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Used to be scared of them until one night was very drunk and as an act of bravery picked one up thought about it and realized they are quite cool characters.

Ola screams and twats them much to my annoyance whereas Saffie used to paw them chew them and then stand there wondering why the werent moving anymore


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I used to catch them in my hand until one bit me. That one was huge though and it's legs stuck out from under the pint glass rim I re-caught it with.

Pint glasses are great to catch them. I had a huge one on the wall the other day. I covered it with the glass and it leapt off the wall, charged up the glass only to crash into the glass bottom with an audible clink. Upright it couldn't climb out and got launched through the back door into the garden


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Never been bitten, must have picked up hundreds. Did you have a reaction to the bite? 
Mother in law was bitten once and had a nasty swolen hand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No reaction to the bite. It felt like a pin prick so wasn't particularly painful. I was more surprised it could bite and dropped it out of shock. I showed it who was boss with Mr Pint :twisted:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

This was on the bumper of my old girls beloved Zafira, last year at a park in Kinross.
It wasn't big by any means, as you can see compared to the towing eye cover but it was the most beautiful BRIGHT green colour.
I wonder if a 'nature' type thread would go down well. :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I started one with moths :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

And beautiful they are too. 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

jamman said:


> Used to be scared of them until one night was very drunk and as an act of bravery picked one up thought about it and realized they are quite cool characters.
> 
> Ola screams and twats them much to my annoyance whereas Saffie used to paw them chew them and then stand there wondering why the werent moving anymore


LOL

Thats me! I can poke em about when p***** and pick the smaller ones up.

8)

Daz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Couple of big spiders in my house. One just walked across my desk and up the wall


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

This photo doesn't do it justice.

I couldn't sleep for days.......


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Seeing as native species in the UK are harmless, I tend to catch and release...although sometimes you find one moving fast and have no time to get something to catch them in so they get squashed.

I really hate the damn things. Had a run in with a spider as big as my hand in Cambodia which I tried to swat with my flipflop - no such luck. I didn;t sleep that night [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes. Mine can do as they please: stay in the house or venture outside. Their choice 

Many years ago I had a cleaning lady. When I first showed her around the house I warned her to be careful of our house spider which had made home under the bath behind the panel. I told the cleaning lady that it was a very friendly spider which would come out a few times a day to say 'hello'. Said cleaning lady shrieked and would never set foot in the bathroom. I kept the spider and looked for another cleaning lady :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Yes. Mine can do as they please: stay in the house or venture outside. Their choice
> 
> Many years ago I had a cleaning lady. When I first showed her around the house I warned her to be careful of our house spider which had made home under the bath behind the panel. I told the cleaning lady that it was a very friendly spider which would come out a few times a day to say 'hello'. Said cleaning lady shrieked and would never set foot in the bathroom. I kept the spider and looked for another cleaning lady :lol: :lol:


* ?*

_What's wrong with a cat a or a dog._ :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skeee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Mine can do as they please: stay in the house or venture outside. Their choice
> ...


I had two cats and now have a time-share dog but non of them do a good cleaning job :wink:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Does any one know which spider this is? Bit worried as I've not seen one like it before.

Normally i'd catch and set free but i haven't plucked up the courage to go near this one.

It was tiny when we first moved into the house a couple of months back.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Looks like a Garden Cross to me. Very common, can grow to about 15mm.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

What type is this one?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's the wirey one :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Is it Boris the spider :?: :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

nilanth said:


> Does any one know which spider this is? Bit worried as I've not seen one like it before.
> 
> Normally i'd catch and set free but i haven't plucked up the courage to go near this one.
> 
> It was tiny when we first moved into the house a couple of months back.


Looks like a false widow to me, look at steatoda nobilis and steatoda grossa, the later is darker coloured. Worth removing as that's the female that can potentially bite through skin.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

All spiders can p*** off, I hate them!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

J3SHF said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know which spider this is? Bit worried as I've not seen one like it before.
> ...


It's a Garden Cross, identified by the 'cross' on its abdomen. :wink:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Not taking the risk.

It will be vacuum'd as soon as i get in


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Otley said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > nilanth said:
> ...


Common as muck...they're everywhere at the end of summer. Maybe a bit longer than usual as it's stayed warm.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

These are common in our house :lol:

URL=http://s918.photobucket.com/user/jeremybarker/media/image_zps5b9b49a6.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

nilanth said:


> Not taking the risk.
> 
> It will be vacuum'd as soon as i get in


Awwwww don't, catch the lovely little thing in a glass and put it to the bottom of the garden.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fab 4 TT said:


> This photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I couldn't sleep for days.......


That is horrific

If I found that I would move back to Mom and Dads house!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > This photo doesn't do it justice.
> ...


Lol


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Otley said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > Not taking the risk.
> ...


i'm good at putting a glass on top of them. its the tipping over with them inside which i have difficulty with. alwaysa think i can handle it until i see them making an escpae which leads me to shit myself and run away.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Unfortunately False Widows move far too quickly to be caught in a glass, they also move quicker than you can get the end of a vacuum cleaner on them a lot of the time :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Our young, strapping 6 foot salesman at work came into the office yesterday and said "mind, there's a big spider on the floor out here", then scarpered, leaving me to deal with it! I caught it in a plastic 'glass' from the water cooler but it didn't look very well. It must have been an act because it didn't half shift when I released it outside


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nilanth said:


> i'm good at putting a glass on top of them. its the tipping over with them inside which i have difficulty with. alwaysa think i can handle it until i see them making an escpae which leads me to shit myself and run away.


Next time you want to put a spider out get a glass and a sheet of paper. Once the spider sits under the glass slide the sheet of paper carefully between spider and surface it sits on. You can then hold the paper in place and take the little creature outside so it can enjoy its freedom once more


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Start with the glass and paper method. Have a good look and see how beautiful they are up close, from behind the safety of the glass. When you are comfortable with that, just paper, they'll scurry about, spin a thread, try and get away, when you're good with that, tip the paper into your hand, keep catching the thread. The chances of getting bitten are tiny. Honestly I've picked up countless and never been bitten.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've been out in a very nice country pub tonight and there was a spiddy walking across the floor with a body diameter of at least 15mm. From what I could see it made its way safely to the outside world


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > i'm good at putting a glass on top of them. its the tipping over with them inside which i have difficulty with. alwaysa think i can handle it until i see them making an escpae which leads me to shit myself and run away.
> ...


But then there is only a thin sheet of a4 between me and the spider 

If i see them i tend to let them do what they got to do. It only becomes a problem when the wife see's them.

"oh you have to catch it, it will only crawl in my mouth whilst i sleep"

If only!

This way she'd be talking spiders and well as sh*1

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Our young, strapping 6 foot salesman at work came into the office yesterday and said "mind, there's a big spider on the floor out here", then scarpered, leaving me to deal with it! I caught it in a plastic 'glass' from the water cooler but it didn't look very well. It must have been an act because it didn't half shift when I released it outside


Just made me laugh, what does an unwell spider look like :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> what does an unwell spider look like :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very upset


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Our young, strapping 6 foot salesman at work came into the office yesterday and said "mind, there's a big spider on the floor out here", then scarpered, leaving me to deal with it! I caught it in a plastic 'glass' from the water cooler but it didn't look very well. It must have been an act because it didn't half shift when I released it outside
> ...


It looked a bit like this!!









Then it sprung into life and made me jump  I HATE spiders!

A work colleague thought it would be funny to leave a massive dead one on my keyboard on Wednesday morning, I'm still laughing now - NOT!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've helped many people to deal successfully with arachnophobia. In most cases it is not the spider itself that frightens people but the way the move.


----------

